# Richard Dawkins sonnet.. (Religious themes)



## Ian8777 (Aug 29, 2014)

Professor Dawkins, what will you say?
Standing before Him on Judgement day.
Squealing and squirming to save your soul,
Praying you’re not cast into the fiery hole.
At that time you will know much confusion,
You'll be shown your life and you’ll see your delusion. 
Pleading, ‘please not the Devil’s kitchens,’
Just like your heroes: Darwin, and, Hitchens. 
Then you will know your monstrous mistake 
When you become prisoner of the snake. 
And you’ll experience preposterous pain, 
When it tears the flesh from your frame.
If only you’d bowed before our merciful loving Lord. 
If only you hadn’t laughed, and labelled us with fraud.


----------



## escorial (Aug 30, 2014)

rolls along nicley


----------



## aj47 (Aug 30, 2014)

Some of the rhymes are off, but that may be dialectal.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Aug 30, 2014)

Ian8777 said:


> Praying you’re not cast into the fiery hole.



Something's up regarding this line. Feels like there's an extra syllable...


----------



## Segrotlo (Sep 1, 2014)

Well said.


----------



## Plasticweld (Sep 1, 2014)

The content and the message... Pretty deep


----------



## Firemajic (Sep 1, 2014)

For some reason--I hear this set to Rap music...your rhyme [when I read this] has that hard edge to it, I like that.  Well done. Peace...Jul


----------



## E. Zamora (Sep 1, 2014)

Seems awfully vindictive. Where is the love; the offer of forgiveness?


----------



## Ian8777 (Sep 2, 2014)

E. Zamora said:


> Seems awfully vindictive. Where is the love; the offer of forgiveness?



This idea came about by watching Richard Dawkins read his hate mail on youtube. It is not my personal opinion.

I wanted this to be coming from someone who wants Dawkins to burn in Hell, just like many of the people who sent him hate mail do.


----------



## Firebird (Sep 2, 2014)

Where's the turn in the sonnet? Most sonnets, no matter how modern in form, have a turn that starts in line 9 and culminates in the final two lines delivering a conceit. I would say that is 14 line poem rather than a sonnet and that the tone of this poem is unfortunately pretty similar to that of Dawkins: unpleasant and dogmatic.

firebird


----------



## Nellie (Sep 2, 2014)

Ian8777 said:
			
		

> I wanted this to be coming from someone who wants Dawkins to burn in Hell, just like many of the people who sent him hate mail do.



IMO, it sounds like you want Dawkins to burn in Hell, too.




Firebird said:


> I would say that is 14 line poem rather than a sonnet and that the tone of this poem is unfortunately pretty similar to that of Dawkins: unpleasant and dogmatic.


I agree that this whole poem is very unsettling and the subject matter is all opinion based. Richard Dawkins was an avid agnostic/atheist and wasn't afraid to speak about it. Some find that very unpleasant.


----------



## Ian8777 (Sep 2, 2014)

Nellie said:


> IMO, it sounds like you want Dawkins to burn in Hell, too.
> 
> Hi there. As an easy going and liberal person with agnostic beliefs, I have no desire for Richard Dawkins or anyone else for that matter to burn in 'Hell.'
> 
> ...




I agree that Richard Dawkins IS an avid agnostic and athiest and for some that really grates. My poem was an ironic attempt to mirror some of the hatred sent to  Richard Dawkins by supposedly gentle and forgiving people who are clearly lustful at the thought of Dawkins being tormented for eternity.  That was  my opinion, as all poetry and writing is surely?

thanks...


----------



## E. Zamora (Sep 2, 2014)

I think the problem is there was nothing to indicate irony. After all, there are a lot people out there with all kinds of extreme and/or irrational views. How would I have known that you weren't one of them?


----------



## Ian8777 (Sep 2, 2014)

Firebird said:


> Where's the turn in the sonnet? Most sonnets, no matter how modern in form, have a turn that starts in line 9 and culminates in the final two lines delivering a conceit. I would say that is 14 line poem rather than a sonnet and that the tone of this poem is unfortunately pretty similar to that of Dawkins: unpleasant and dogmatic.
> 
> firebird



Hey Firebird.....Its a poem based loosely on a sonnet. Still needs work as you have pointed out. I dont agree that Dawkins is unpleasant, dogmatic yes. Like I said, the idea for the poem came from watching him read his hate mail on youtube where he recieved a number of unpleasant emails.


----------



## Ian8777 (Sep 2, 2014)

E. Zamora said:


> I think the problem is there was nothing to indicate irony. After all, there are a lot people out there with all kinds of extreme and/or irrational views. How would I have known that you weren't one of them?



I guess like Religion, or athiesm, it comes down to interpretation. range:


----------



## aj47 (Sep 2, 2014)

Schrodinger's poet -- is it sentiment or irony?


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Sep 2, 2014)

E. Zamora said:


> I think the problem is there was nothing to indicate irony. After all, there are a lot people out there with all kinds of extreme and/or irrational views. How would I have known that you weren't one of them?



Lol this, I thought it was unironic and wrote my last poem in response to this :lol:


----------



## Roo2503 (Apr 6, 2017)

i really liked this! Sensing this is more tongue in cheek than an attack on Professor Dawkins?


----------



## DanielCarrigan (Apr 12, 2017)

The rhyme and rhythm of the poem are for the most part solid however I would that too solidify it as it sonnet it would need the turn in the last two lines.


----------

